# Pretty cool mounting bracket for Euro mounts.



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

www.euromounter.com 


Dont know if you guys have seen these before but I think they look pretty cool.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

U of M Fan said:


> www.euromounter.com
> 
> 
> Dont know if you guys have seen these before but I think they look pretty cool.


Nope , never seen it but it 's a very cool idea. Looks like I'll be getting a hold of Tinmarine to fabricate one for me for next fall.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

They look ok, wood has beauty though, but it's good to have options.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> They look ok, wood has beauty though, but it's good to have options.




seen em before, wouldn't really use them unless a customer came in and asked for one specifically.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

That's interesting.

I can make ones nicer than that though. Plus, I can make them out of any kind of metal people want, or combinations of. Copper over steel heated? Give it a nice dark multicolored look. Lots 'o' different combinations baby. Betcha I can even make a metal skull to mount the antlers on.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

tinmarine said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> I can make ones nicer than that though. Plus, I can make them out of any kind of metal people want, or combinations of. Copper over steel heated? Give it a nice dark multicolored look. Lots 'o' different combinations baby. Betcha I can even make a metal skull to mount the antlers on.


 
Already being done.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

duxdog said:


> Already being done.


I'm sure it is. But, I'm pretty sure the market can bear another person making them.:coolgleam


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

tinmarine said:


> I'm sure it is. But, I'm pretty sure the market can bear another person making them.:coolgleam


Heck yeah Tin. Always room for good artists. The bad ones weed themselves out.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

U of M Fan said:


> www.euromounter.com
> 
> 
> Dont know if you guys have seen these before but I think they look pretty cool.


Pretty cool yeah.....But not $30 dollars+shipping cool IMO........Mack


----------

